#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-07
<qurvel> 例えば古いネットブック(縦600px)で ubuntu なひと、gnome panel はどうしてます？上下に二本？上に一本？下に一本？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 残念ながら，私は答えられません．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/ に投稿してみたら…と思ったのですが，どこにすればいいのか分かりにくいですよねえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ikuyaNOTE さん， qurvel さんの質問に答えられますか？
<ikuyaNOTE> he
<ikuyaNOTE> へ？
<tsucchin> どっかのブログで見たけど、その人はxubuntuで下1つの16ピクセルに設定してたよ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> >qurvel 例えば古いネットブック(縦600px)で ubuntu なひと、gnome panel はどうしてます？上下に二本？上に一本？下に一本？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ…
<ikuyaNOTE> 解像度が小さい環境ではNetbook Editionを使っているので、なんとも。
<tsucchin> 11.04でデフォルトになるUnityって奴ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> Unityは好きじゃないんで、10.04を使い続けています
<Emmanuel_Chanel> qurvel さんの反応がないなあ…
<qurvel> なんかみなさんすんません
<qurvel> 自分は現在 (古いnetbook)、下に一本で、 Carpadio (メニュー的な) と DockbarX (擬似 windows7 的な) と Notification Area を配置して使用しています.
<qurvel> natty から unity が主流になるみたいなんで netbook 上一本, で gnome panel を使ってる人の使用感が聞いてみたかったりなんて思ってたりしました
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-08
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> 手が回ってませんごめんなさい
<nobuto> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 村田さんは送信があるのでいくやさんか水野さん議事録とれますか？
<nobuto> 送信は5秒でできますが…。
<hito_jp> 別の人間が送信しないと意味ないがな。
<hito_jp> と個人的には思っています。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110308
<nobuto> jkbys: ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> chairがやるのもどうなんでしょう……
<jkbys> まぁ今日は水野さん出先ですしいくやさん2次元先ですし
<nobuto> jkbys: チームレポートはまた今度ですが。
<nobuto> 今日はOSC東京お疲れさまでした、ぐらいでしょうか。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムも特になさそうかな
<hito_jp> OSC東京お疲れ様でしたのでついでに、https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/memorandum というものを
<hito_jp> 作りました。運用意図は「前のときのイベントページなんか絶対見ないので、一番上に申し送り事項やらメモやら書いておく」です。
<jkbys> めもらんどぅむ
<lmhb1007> OSC東京で金曜日にお伺いした鈴木です。2日間大変お疲れさまでした！
<jkbys> WiMAX涙目
<jkbys> どもです
<nobuto> 携帯電話各社の情報はUbuntuじゃなくOSC本体で管理されていると楽ですけどねぇ。
<hito_jp> あー。OSC側に書けそうな場所ありましたっけ。
<nobuto> Wikiのような場所はないと思います。
<hito_jp> pukiwikiは地域によってはあるけど、あれは年ごとに更新されてた気がするんですよねぇ。
<jkbys> 京都もWiMAXだめなのか・・・
<nobuto> Ubuntuとして管理する場合でも loco.ubuntu.com なら会場に対するコメントが書けますね。
<hito_jp> ASTEMどうなってるか分かりません。
<nobuto> (
<jkbys> ASTEMは19日に試してこよう
<hito_jp> あっちに書くのは微妙な気がしますね。一般参加者が通信回線として各種3G使っていいか、となると、ものすごく……。
<nobuto> ああ、内向きの情報を意図しているんですね。
<hito_jp> （会場でやってるustあたりの方が優先というのがお約束なので
<hito_jp> へい。でないとOSC周りは本来書いちゃダメかと。
<nobuto> だとするとOSCに関しては携帯電話各社の情報は必要ないと思いますね。インターネット回線を前提とした展示もやっていないですし。
<hito_jp> 3G回線使って仕事できないと困る人がブース側に。
<nobuto> そうなの？
<hito_jp> 金曜日とか仕事しないと怒られませんか社会人的に。
<nobuto> そんなに無理するなら金曜日参加しないという手もありますけどねぇ。
<nobuto> まあ3G回線が必要な人は勝手にリスト作ってくださいでいいかと。
<hito_jp> えーと、「必要ない」のか「あるべきでない」のかどっちでしょう。
<nobuto> 必要ない、です
<hito_jp> んじゃ必要な人はまとめるで。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> なければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> hあい
<hito_jp> うああなんか変な変換った
<jkbys> はぁい に見えて キャラ壊れた と思った
<jkbys> 15日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> どんなキャラだと思っているので。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-09
<hiroshi> テスト
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-10
<zenmai> こんにちは。これは文字化けしてますか？
<tsucchin> してないですよ。
<zenmai> Windowsの人とチャットすると、日本語がお互い相手の文字が化けて見えるんですが
<zenmai> どうやって解決したらいいのでしょう。。
<tsucchin> 何を使ってチャットするとですか？
<zenmai> Pidginインターネットメッセンジャーとか
<zenmai> Smuxiとかです
<tsucchin> 相手の文字設定がUTF-8になってないとかでは？
<zenmai> そうですか。
<zenmai> 今、私はなっている？？みたいですか
<tsucchin> そう設定しないと、この文字も文字化けしているはずです。
<zenmai> なるほど。ありがとうございます。
<zenmai> 会話できました、ありがとうございます。＞tsucchinさん
<tsucchin> いえいえ
<zenmai> 相手が iso-2022ってのに なってて
<zenmai> 設定で変えられたそうです
<zenmai> 普通はUTF-8にするもんなんですか？
<tsucchin> サーバーによって違います
<zenmai> こちらがUTFー８以外に変えることはできますか？？
<tsucchin> このサーバーを利用するにはUTF-8じゃないとダメです
<tsucchin> ISO-2022-JPを使うサーバーで有名な所だとirc.2ch.net
<zenmai> そういうことですかー
<zenmai> やっとできました。どうも＾＾
<zenmai> 理解↑ぬけました＾＾＾；
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-11
<jono> is everyone safe over there?
<jono> is there anything I can do to help?
<Callum__> みんな、大丈夫ですか？
<jkbys> 大阪は少し揺れただけですが、かなり被害が大きいようなので心配ですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 栃木県は震度6の大地震です．まだ余震が続いています．私はその時病院にいましたが，外来中止で帰って来ました．家は大丈夫そうです．
<exalt> hello, i want to give you notice we think about you in holland
<Emmanuel_Chanel> exalt: Nice of you!
<exalt> Emmanuel_Chanel: How is the situation? we hear about a nuclear reactor with cooling malfunction
<Emmanuel_Chanel> exalt: I don't find it solved, seeing TV.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-12
<Bugittaja> クラノノチニシラ
<tsucchin> ？
<Bugittaja> ?
<Guest-ru> ORIGATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111
<Lautre> Guest-ru: hi
<tsucchin> ？
<Lautre> Guest-ru: こんにちは男
<Guest-ru> IM kurilly man
<Guest-ru> you fag
<Guest-ru> ok?
<tsucchin> こんにちは
<Lautre> Guest-ru: どのように友人ですか？
<Guest-ru> okay
<skai> интересно,а они видят квадратики?
<Lautre> skai: UTF-8 :)
<skai> Lautre: >_<
<Lautre> どのように多くの人々がここに！
<Guest-ru> посоны, а как тут могут быть японцы, их же смыло волной?
<tsucchin> 「どんな人がここにいますか？」ですか？
<Lautre> Guest-ru: 誰が洗い流さ？
<Guest-ru> Японские власти официально подтверждают утечку радиации на станции Фукусима-1
<tsucchin> 日本人が多いと思います。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-06
<Yuusuke> test
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんはー
<Yuusuke> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<Yuusuke> お邪魔します。
<mizuno_as> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120306
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> yaaic……語順を入れ替えるとicyaa(いくやぁ)!!
<mizuno_as> な、なんだってーーー
<Mocchi> 何というアナグラム。。。
<mizuno_as> 神の名のアナグラムとか
<ikuyaNOTE> なんやねん。。
<jkbys> つまり人類は滅亡する
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> Drupal!
<jkbys> Drupal!!
<hito_jp> 準備完了のところまで来ているという理解でいいでしょうか。
<jkbys> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ をdrupal6に切り替えたので、変なところあれば指摘してください
<hito_jp> どこへ……？　というのを明示しないと！
<jkbys> どこにしよう
<hito_jp> MLで叫んでくるに一票入れたいです。もうやってあるかもしれませんが。
<jkbys> （やってない）
<jkbys> ミーティング後に私がMLでお願いしておく、でいいですか
<hito_jp> +1
<Mocchi> +1 よろしくお願いします
<mizuno_as> +1
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> 他にアクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> なさげなら議題のほうへ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC名古屋の参加申し込み開始
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-nagoya/
<jkbys> [ ] いける人は？
<Mocchi> 私行きます。
<jkbys> OH
<jkbys> 二人になった感じですか
<jkbys> 水野さんも行くなら参加ってことでいいのかな
<mizuno_as> へい
<Mocchi> ただ、たぶん掛け持ちになりますので、ずっとUbuntuブースにいるのは無理かも。ごめんなさい。
<mizuno_as> なんだと
<jkbys> 二股ェ…
<Mocchi> メインコミッターが世界で3人くらいしかいないという悲しさよ。。。
<hito_jp> それ「コミッターが3人」だと思う。
<jkbys> A.それでも参加する　B.もう少し検討する　どっちだ
<ikuyaNOTE> かけもちはしんどいです
<mizuno_as> 小林さんは、待てば予定はっきりします？
<hito_jp> C. 蛯原さんに頼む
<Mocchi> C？
<Mocchi> あ、A/B/Cの流れですね。。。
<hito_jp> D. 村田さんに「旅費が部分的に出せるとしたらどないだ」と言ってみる
<mizuno_as> E. 俺の北海道の旅費も出る
<jkbys> 来月ぐらいには行くかどうかきめれるかなぁ
<jkbys> 旅費的な問題なのか
<mizuno_as> とりあえずもう一週待つ？ 締切いつだっけ
<jkbys> いつだっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> 3/26
<hito_jp> まだよゆー。来週まわしにしましょう。
<mizuno_as> じゃあそれで
<jkbys> ではそういうこおｔで
<jkbys> OSC東京/Springの懇親会
<jkbys> [ ] OSCの懇親会に参加する？
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-spring/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=12
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-spring/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=100
<hito_jp> あ、若干別件なんですが「蛯原さんの旅費を半額負担したらubuntuブースになってくれるかも」（僕と契約してUbuntuブース出してよ！）というのはアリかもしれません。
<hito_jp> 本人むちゃくちゃイヤそうでしたが（ぉぃ
<mizuno_as> えびじゅんをいじめないでw
<hito_jp> ということで懇親会ですが。1日目は参加するのでみなさん各自申し込み、2日目はたいていカオスすぎるので自前、というのがこれまでですが、どうしましょう？
<jkbys> 今回は1日目の軽食が全体の懇親会なのか
<jkbys> 1日目参加、2日目自前に+1
<mizuno_as> 二日目は調布でなんかやるらしいですが、避けた方がよさげ
<jkbys> 1日目は差し入れ歓迎と書いてある
<mizuno_as> 英語で言うとプラグインですね
<jkbys> 水野さんの頭に一升瓶をぶっ刺す絵を想像した
<Mocchi> ひぃっw
<hito_jp> 差し入れはbe compliments from personです（まぢれす
<jkbys> とくに別案なければそれでええかな
<hito_jp> いいんじゃないでしょうか。今すぐこのばで1日目に申し込んでいただければ。
<shibata> これまでどおりで異論はないです。
<jkbys> おお、忘れるところだった
<jkbys> もうしこんだ
<jkbys> ではつぎへ
<jkbys> Preciseの開発
<jkbys> 翻訳関連
<jkbys> またセルフコミットが起きている
<jkbys> upstreamで作業しているとセルフコミットに見える場合もある
<jkbys> しかし、明らかにセルフコミットされているケースもある
<jkbys> [ ] 対策は？
<jkbys> 案：とりあえずは翻訳フローを再アナウンスし、同一人物と見られるケースが相次ぐ場合は権限をdropする
<mizuno_as> 前と別の人すかね
<hito_jp> kuromabo先生かkazken3先生に確認してください……
<hito_jp> 今回自分把握できてません。申し訳ないです。
<shibata> ubuntu-docsのほうは先月の段階でそれらしいのなかったので、それ以外だと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰というのは主題ではないのでは
<jkbys> とりあえず再アナウンスですね
<hito_jp> 執拗に繰り返してしまう誰かがいる場合は主題になりますが、今回はそーでないケースとして扱えばいいんじゃないかとは思います。
<mizuno_as> 再犯だったらdropでいいんじゃないかなと思ったもので
<jkbys> アナウンスは誰がどこに流すのがいいでしょうか
<mizuno_as> kuromaboさんがml？
<jkbys> kuromabo さんは今いないかな
<hito_jp> できればtranslator adminなお二人にお願いしたいっす。
<jkbys> ping, kuromabo kazken3
<hito_jp> 今pingっても仕方ないので、「kuromabo先生に頼んでくる」をやっておきます。
<ikuyaNOTE> お二方とも仕事中？
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> （kazken3さんは多分年度末修羅場ヘビーコースっぽいです）
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> 議題おわりですが、ほかになにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです。おうちかえります。
<jkbys> おうちじゃないとか想定外
<mizuno_as> 名古屋の次はすぐ北海道なんですが
<mizuno_as> これは自分と柴田さんで行こうかと
<shibata> なんで確定なんですか。
<hito_jp> 旅費はミズノさん持ちらしいです。
<jkbys> なんだ、二人で相談済みなのかと思った
<mizuno_as> 思ったけど柴田さんどうだろう
<ikuyaNOTE> remminaのmoが入ってなさそげなんですが、言語パックに入れてもらうためにはどうすればいいんですかね。。
<shibata> mainだったらBTSで報告、だとおもいます。
<ikuyaNOTE> remminaのソースにpoが入っている必要はありますか？
<ikuyaNOTE> （つーかあれupstream止まってるように見えるんだけどどうする気なんだろう……）
<shibata> 基本、LP側でソースのpoをとってきて自動生成なんで、入ってないとまずいかも。
<ikuyaNOTE> そこからですか……＿|￣|○
<shibata> 6/16はちょっと前週が帰省なんできびしいです＞北海道
<mizuno_as> 了解
<hito_jp> とりあえず閉じられるなら閉じて頂けると移動できます……くすん。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> 査読お願いします: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120306
<jkbys> ではじかい13日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mizuno_as> アクションアイテムに荷物の発送入れといてくたさい
<Mocchi> mizuno_as: 了解
<shibata> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/943279
<ikuyaNOTE> む
<shibata> Wikiのどこかにこのアプリ翻訳できないリストがあった気がするんだけど、発掘できない。。。
<shibata> Gaborは翻訳まわりでめっさ動いているので、上記チケット追いかけていれば大丈夫だとおもいます＞いくやさん
<ikuyaNOTE> いずれにせよja.poがないので(ry
<ikuyaNOTE> らじゃーです
<shibata> あ、アップストリームのソースにはpotがあればja.poはなくてもいいはず（自信ないけど）。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうなんですか！？
<ikuyaNOTE> 次の言語パックの更新を待ってみて、入っていなければ考えるでもよさそうですな
<shibata> そうですね。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-09
<North> Good morning
<North> http://virtualtokyo.tistory.com/299
<North> It's Hakone. have you ever eaten it?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-10
<asdf1> ?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-11
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo estas?
<feuilles123> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-05
<jkbys> こんばんは
<ItSANgo_> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> まって議事録は誰かとれているのでー
<jkbys> とれていないようだ
<hito_jp> とります
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130305
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<hito_jp> あれ。Twitterアカウント作るやつが含まれていないような。
<jkbys> そういやそんな話があった
<jkbys> 誰が作るとか決めてたかな
<hito_jp> ぉぉ。
<jkbys> 誰が作るのがいいんだろう
<jkbys> あと、アカウント名か
<hito_jp> LPアワセかなぁ。
<jkbys> LPは https://launchpad.net/~japaneseteam という残念IDだけど・・・
<hito_jp> とかやってるあいだにcontact@を登録アドレスにしてとってもらえばいいんじゃないかと。
<hito_jp> いやjapaneseteamはLP最古のネーミングルールに従ってるので問題ないはずです！
<jkbys> なんのjapaneseteamか分からないのがもやっとするな
<jkbys> @japaneseteam うーん？
<hito_jp> ubuntujapaneseteamとかだと半分ぐらいで読む気無くしますね……
<jkbys> ubuntu-jp は？
<ItSANgo_> 空いてますね。
<hito_jp> ハイフンは入れない方がいいかな……。
<jkbys> @ubuntujp
<jkbys> 違和感とかなければこれかなぁ
<hito_jp> +1
<chonan> +1
<ItSANgo_> https://twitter.com/ubuntuja はすでに誰かいるw
<ItSANgo_> +１
<jkbys> じゃあつくるか
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます？
<jkbys> https://twitter.com/ubuntujp
<hito_jp> アカウント登録時にメールってくるんでしたっけ
<jkbys> きてた
<hito_jp> もしかして：contact@で作ってない
<jkbys> contactでつくった
<jkbys> Gmailだと迷惑メールに落ちてた
<hito_jp> なんという。
<hito_jp> ではあとでOauthなURLを送りつけますのでそこでログインして出てきた数字（PIN）ください
<jkbys> はい
<jkbys> では次かな
<jkbys> QAのカバレッジを見直す
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage に書いた(hito)
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰か査読して！
<jkbys> 12.04.2のisoイメージの公開(jkbys)
<jkbys> 12.04.2のQA(all)
<jkbys> このへんは連動してる気がする
<hito_jp> ごめんなさいこれからやれるはず。
<hito_jp> （準備していたハードウェアが12.10だけ起動できないとかいう壮絶なオチがつきました）
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします、でいいのかな
<hito_jp> 協力できる人はよろしくお願いします、かなぁ
<jkbys> そういやイメージを公開ディレクトリに置くのを忘れてた
<jkbys> あとで置いておきます
<hito_jp> RC用イメージを置くって感じですね。
<jkbys> そうですね
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 今週はないかな
<hito_jp> 本は来週かなぁ
<jkbys> そして先週、2月分バッファにOSC東京を入れ忘れている
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting 側に今たしました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/13/February つくりました。後で中身うめておきます。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします？
<jkbys> お願いされました
<jkbys> そして議題はもう消化されてしまってるな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<chonan> えー、OSCの動画(ようやく)Youtubeで公開しました。Wikiに動画リンクを張る予定です。
<hito_jp> 音声ちゃんととれてたでしょーか
<ItSANgo_> 素朴な疑問ですが、 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage はどこへ報告すればよろしいのでしょうか？
<chonan> jkbys : 動画ファイルの抜き出しありがとうございました
<chonan> 音声は小さめな感がありましたので、説明文に注釈いれておきます
<hito_jp> こないなものを掘ってやります。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Oneiric/QA/RemixCDImageTestResult
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage/TestResult-1204.2 かなぁ（これから作ります
<hito_jp> 編集が衝突してかなしい思いをすることが多いので、さらに/(accountname) を掘ってそこでやるでもOKです。最終的にMLに報告して終了な感じです。
<ItSANgo_> 解りましたありがとうございます。
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> はい
<jkbys> 12日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130305 おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> ちょーなんさん送付お願いできます？
<chonan> 了解です
#ubuntu-jp 2014-03-04
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> お待ちしておりました
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> ちこくしました……（もう遅い気がする）
<mizuno> 小林さんが今来た件
<hito_jp> 超なんだと
<Henrich_______> あわせたのか
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140304
<jkbys> できてた
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mocchi> ログインしてたのに会話進んでることに気づかなかった。。。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<chonan> 自分はないです
<hito_jp> OSC Tokyoぐらい？
<mizuno> かな？
<jkbys> ぐらいっぽい
<jkbys> なにか報告とかありますか
<hito_jp> いろいろあって（意図的に省略）、今度の14.04リリースパーティ的なイベントは100人ぐらい目指しましょう、ということになりました。
<mizuno> とくにないですね
<mocchi> 友達100人できるかな？
<jkbys> ピザ屋が大変だ
<mizuno> 松屋キッチンカー呼ぶしかない
<mocchi> こんなところまで松屋・・・
<mocchi> ところでこのリリースパーティー、議事録に残すべきですか？
<hito_jp> とりあえずはまだちょっとスルーで。
<mocchi> らじゃっす > スルー
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりかな
<mizuno> OSC沖縄行く人ぼしゅうちゅう
<mocchi> 行きたいけど、くっ（お察しください
<hito_jp> できれば2名体制にしてから応募したいところですが、みずのさんの場合は最悪個人行かなぁ……
<mizuno> 沖縄は規模小さいので、まーなんとかなるかなーという感じ
<mizuno> 隣接はNetBSDだしな(ひどい
<hito_jp> どっちかというと、持病のしゃくが、とか、インフルエンザが、とか、急に結婚する事になりまして、とかがネックっす。
<mizuno> なるほど。そういう場合はセミナー資料をえびはらさんに送って(違
<mocchi> えびじゅんさん万能説
<hito_jp> 鬼だ……
<mizuno> ブース出す云々はともかく、個人的に遊びに行くつもりではあるんですよ
<mizuno> そろそろ予約しないと飛行機代が気になるというのもあり
<hito_jp> なので最悪個人行かなぁという認識ですはい。
<mizuno> へい。まーそんな感じで、ゆるゆる同行者募集中
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2014Okinawa ←いちおー作った
<mizuno> イベント関連はそんなかんじで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> いろいろとまってますがないです
<mizuno> ないです
<chonan> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> あ、とりあえず次回もイベントはGREEさんに会場をお借りする予定です。
<hito_jp> 今度こそ二部屋埋めないと！
<jkbys> 11日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> まじか
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140304
<hito_jp> ということで小林さん、メールにある日付開けてください。
<jkbys> 俺も参加なのか
<mocchi> OSC Okinawa の下り、こんな記述でどうでしょうか？
<hito_jp> あとはもういっそのこと、Ubuntu使えるVPS屋さんとかクラウド屋さんとか全部呼んでくれるわ的なことを思っていたりしますが予定は未定です。
<mocchi> chinan: 今週も議事録の送信などお願いできますか？
<chonan> 送信うけたまわります
<mocchi> お願いいたします
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-03
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-12
<hito_jp> オンラインなもののちょっと席外したりします（あとわりとくたびれているので寝落ちの危険アリ）
<hito_jp> そして先週はすんませんでしたー（熱出して死んでた）
<ikuyaNOTE> いえいえ、ご自愛を最優先で
<hito_jp> ちょこっと用事が終わってないので30minぐらい席外します、すみません
<ikuyaNOTE> はーい
<mocchi>  こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> こんばんはー
<shibata> こんばんは
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日は誰が司会進行しましょうかー
<kazken3> こんばんは
<jkbys_> いくやさんが司会がええんとちゃうかな
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ今日もやりますか……
<ikuyaNOTE> では、IRCミーティングを始めます
<mocchi> んじゃぁ議事録やります。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170312
<ikuyaNOTE> 以後終了まで発言できるのはCoCに署名した方のみです
<ikuyaNOTE> 議題が増えていますね
<mocchi> 前回の議事録を参照して、金曜日に更新しておきました。
<ikuyaNOTE> ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> 柴田さんgarevert 処理は
<mocchi> おっと
<ikuyaNOTE> > 17.04 翻訳作業中に確認した問題について
<ikuyaNOTE> あ、続けてください
<shibata> 前回議題にあがったrevert処理は一通り完了しました。
<mocchi> 柴田さんが土曜日にrevert処理を完了したと思いますので、
<mocchi> 報告だけいただければいいかなーと思います。
<mocchi> > revert 関係に関しては。
<shibata> ただ議題にあがったリストが妥当かという話がMLにあがっていますので、
<shibata> この議題の続きはMLですすめるという形で良いと思います。
<shibata> （ここで何か確認しておきたいことがなければ
<ikuyaNOTE> 特に追加で話しておくことはないかなぁと思いますねぇ
<mocchi> 了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> call for translationはどのタイミングで出す、というのはコンセンサスを得てもいいかもしれません
<ikuyaNOTE> プロセスの見直しを考慮するかしないかという点で
<shibata> CfTは、revert作業の完了が必須という認識です。
<shibata> あぁ、revert作業の完了とプロセスの見直しの完了の両方が必須？
<ikuyaNOTE> かどうかですね
<shibata> あ、「必須とすべきかどうか」を議論する話だったのですね。理解できていませんでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、そうです
<ikuyaNOTE> 必須とするべきであれば、最悪17.04では見送らないといけなくなるかもしれません。かといって、見直しが完了しないのにCfTを出すのは誠実ではないと取られるかもしれません
<shibata> 柴田としてはrevert作業については必須とすべきと考えています。プロセスの見直しは変更内容次第かなぁ。
<shibata> というわけで、議題としてプロセスの見直しを先にやるのはいかがでしょう？
<ikuyaNOTE> プロセスの見直しの結論は多分今日中には出ないので、それにつられてCfTが遅れるのはちょっと割けたいところです。
<shibata> なるほど。
<ikuyaNOTE> いや、最低限のところだけ決めればいい気がしてきました
<ikuyaNOTE> 普通に翻訳する分には、現行ので特に問題ないと考えています。
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/TranslationGuide
<ikuyaNOTE> ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 問題となるのは https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates かなと。
<ikuyaNOTE> もしこの前提が正しければ、CfT自体を出すことは問題ないように思います
<shibata> 改定案の1だけでも、CfTの前にやっておいたほうがいいとは考えています。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね
<shibata> ただやるかやらないか、誰がいつまでにどうやるかってのを「プロセスの見直し」議論するだろうと思っていますので、その議論が終わるまで柴田としてはCfTのタイミングについて意見を出しづらいなと思っています。
<ikuyaNOTE> では、まずは先にプロセスの見直しの話をする、というところから始めましょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶん決を採る必要はないと思いますので、ご意見がある方はどうぞ
<mocchi> 案3と5はマージできそうですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょいと気が早いですよ。。
<ikuyaNOTE> では、プロセスの見直しの話をします。
<mocchi> 気になってしまったもので・・・。
<ikuyaNOTE> 上から行きましょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> > 1. ライセンス(3-clause BSD)を遵守することを追加する(ikuya)
<ikuyaNOTE> とはいえ、これはもう書いてあるんですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> なので、このライセンスと互換性のないものを突っ込まないでください、書くのがいいのかなぁと思うのですが……
<ikuyaNOTE> 何かご意見のある方はどうぞ
<ikuyaNOTE> （ご意見がないのか私の進め方が悪いのかわからない……後者のような気がしますけど……
<shibata> 「追加する」というよりは「強調する」のがいいのでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほど、そうですね
<shibata> いまだと重要度のわりに埋もれちゃっているなぁと。いや、これが出てきたころはライセンス遵守は当然で、「スタイルガイド」を順守してもらうほうが重要だと感じてはいたのですが……
<ikuyaNOTE> 仰るとおりすぎてなんともはやです
<shibata> でも、強調するにしてもうまくやらないと「重要・緊急・必須・拡散希望・いますぐ拡散を！」みたいなノリになってしまうんですよね……
<chonan> 結局どれが一番大事なのかわからなくなってしまうと...
<shibata> ですです（ここに書いてあることは全部大事なんですけどね……）
<ikuyaNOTE> 実際どのように書き換えるのかを相談するはちょっとこの場では難しいので、とりあえず方針を確認するだけなのでそのあたりは一旦置いとくしかない気がしますね……
<shibata> ライセンスに関して何か新しい項目を追加する必要はなく、強調する方法を考えるということでいいのでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それでいいと思います。
<shibata> 了解です。
<ikuyaNOTE> 一応決をとっておきます？
<kazken3> ごめんなさい、一点だけ確認ですがこの記載の追加箇所は「TranslationGuide」であっていますか？「スタイルガイド」の方ですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 前者という認識です
<kazken3> 了解です。
<shibata> 「TranslationGuide を改定したい 」という議題なので、スタイルガイドは管轄外だと思ってました……
<kazken3> 了解です
<kazken3> 「スタイルガイド」が話題に出ていたので、ちょっとごっちゃになりました。
<hito_jp> ちなみにそもそも論として、「参加する人はガイドを読んでくれる」は前提にいれていいんでしたっけ……
<shibata> すみません＞スタイルガイド
<kazken3> 個人的には注意点の欄を短文にまとめ太字、その後は現在の記載を連ねるのがわかりやすいかな。。とは思っています。
<kazken3> いえいえ＞スタイルガイド
<shibata> Launchpadの翻訳UIの先頭につねに表示される以上、そこは前提にしていいのではないでしょうか＞ガイドを読んでくれる
<kazken3> そうですね。頭に乗っています。＞TranslationGuide
<ikuyaNOTE> ですねー（確認してました
<ikuyaNOTE> > Before translating, be sure to go through Ubuntu Translators instructions and Japanese guidelines.
<ikuyaNOTE> この英語を読めない人が翻訳しようとするというのは流石に考慮外でいいのではないかと思うのですが……。
<shibata> そういうときのための、2.の提案だという理解です＞考慮外
<hito_jp> いちまつの不安が拭いきれない自分がいます……
<ikuyaNOTE> これも改定案WIPページが必要ですね……。
<hito_jp> あーなんか個別論に入ると無限に時間が吸われますね
<ikuyaNOTE> 2に進んでいいでしょうか
<shibata> hito_jp: 前提に立たない場合どういう対応になるのでしょうか？
<hito_jp> たぶんガイドでカバーできないので
<hito_jp> MLで定期的に流すとかそういうフォロー対応が必要かなぁ、と。
<shibata> ガイドは読んでくれないけど、MLは読んでくれるだろうという前提に立つ？
<hito_jp> とはいえ例外的な事象に対してプロセスを重くするとろくなことがないという製造業由来の教えもあるので
<hito_jp> えーと、少なくとも単一の方法でアプローチすると漏れるので、穴の空いた靴下は複数履きましょうというやつです
<shibata> そういう意味では、CfTにはガイドライン読んでねというのはすでに対応済みですよね？
<hito_jp> CfTより頻度上げないとだめかなと
<shibata> なるほど。
<hito_jp> まあプロセス重くしない方向にするのがいい気はするので（今回のは例外的事象だと思われる）、とりあえず気にしない方向で……。
<ikuyaNOTE> IRCミーティングのログに毎回入れておくとかですかねぇ……
<shibata> とりあえず議事録にはそういう提案があったということだけ書いておいてもらえばいいのかな。
<hito_jp> IRCミーティング定期開催するのしんどいー……
<ikuyaNOTE> ログじゃないサマリー
<hito_jp> はい > 議事録
<ikuyaNOTE> でもCfTよりは頻度が上がるはずです
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁいいや、2に行きましょうか
<mocchi> 議事録上では、案のひとつとして扱えると思いました。
<hito_jp> えーと、「頻度を上げるべきか」と「頻度の上げ方」を同時に議論するとしんどい
<shibata> はい。
<shibata> ＞2.に行きましょう
<hito_jp> とりあえず走らせてから後からGoということで、司会はもうがんがん進めて良いと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> 議事録は大丈夫でしょうか？
<mocchi> 頑張ってます.
<ikuyaNOTE> では次へ
<mocchi> 先に進んでもらって構いません。
<ikuyaNOTE> > 2. ライセンス違反と見られる行動があった場合はこのような行動を取るという(今回の結論)を追加する(ikuya)
<ikuyaNOTE> ようは映画泥棒みたいなやつですね
<hito_jp> これって「revertしてね、さもなければrevertするよ」に要約できるやつです？
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね。
<hito_jp> 1の附則でもOKです？
<hito_jp> 分けない方が分かりやすい気がする、という意味で。
<hito_jp> 1と2ってコインの裏表だと思うので……。
<ikuyaNOTE> 一番下に書いておくくらいかなと思っていましたが、確かにまとめてしまったほうがいいかもですね
<shibata> 「revertするよ」はライセンス違反だけが対象ですか？ ライセンス違反をのぞくガイドライン違反でなんらかの対応が必要になったときは、また別途考えるということ？
<hito_jp> それは都度でいい気がするんですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> ライセンス違反だけでいいんじゃないですかねぇ。ガイドライン違反はrevertではなく普通に上書きするだけでいい気がします
<shibata> ライセンス違反限定なら、1の附則のほうがわかりやすいと思います。
<hito_jp> revertを要求するシリアスなガイドライン違反って何がありえそうでしょうか。とっさに思いつかない。
<shibata> たしかに＞revertが必要になる例
<kazken3> ライセンス違反ぐらいしかなさそうですかね。
<shibata> 最初のイメージがガイドラインの一番下に「このガイドラインに違反した場合は」みたいな項目が追加されるのかなというものだったので。
<hito_jp> ああ、非常事態対応プロシージャとしての立ち位置ってことですね。それは個別に議論にしたい……。
<ikuyaNOTE> では、2は1とまとめて目立たせる、ということでいいでしょうか
<shibata> はい。異論はありません。
<hito_jp> 反応必要そうな時は> peersとかしてもらえると+1で反応できるので議事録係がはっぴー
<ikuyaNOTE> これも特に決は必要なさそうかなぁと思いました
<ikuyaNOTE> 議事録的に問題なければ次に行こうと思います
<mocchi> 大丈夫です。
<hito_jp> peersコールしないで済むパターンなら、wait発生しちゃうので次に行く方がいいと思いますー。
<ikuyaNOTE> waitは意図的に入れていますすみません
<hito_jp> ぉぅ
<ikuyaNOTE> > 3. 予備審査にCoCに署名していることを追加する
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁこれは不要と思う人はいないと思うのですが、現在のqueueをどうするかという問題があるように思います。
<hito_jp> 現在のqueueはredefineに伴ってリセットでいいと思うんですよね
<hito_jp> やるつもりがある人なら手を上げる気がする
<kazken3> リセットで良いかと思います。
<shibata> Candidatesっていましたっけ。
<kazken3> いません。
<ikuyaNOTE> リセットし、現在はkarmaしか見ていないのをCoCへの署名を確認するいう感じでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> CoCへの署名も
<chonan> そもそもプロセス変えるわけですから、queueはリセットで良い気がします
<kazken3> そうですね。既存のメンバーの方々には確認して対応のお願いをかける流れかなと考えます。
<ikuyaNOTE> これは大事なので決を採りますね。意見のある方はどうぞ
<shibata> すみません、何に対して決をとるのでしょうか？
<shibata> リセットすること？CoCへの署名確認を必須とすること？
<ikuyaNOTE> 両方です。
<shibata> また、リセットとはLPでいうところのdeclineでしょうか、それとも https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates の何かを編集するのでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 現在のqueueをリセットし、karmaしか見ていないのをCoCへも署名を確認する
<hito_jp> declineでいいのでは
<shibata> declineした場合も、再申請可能でしたっけ（LPの仕様がわかっていません）
<hito_jp> あとできれば確認するときには意見に方向性をもたせてもらえるとやりやすい気がする。そこで公平性重視してバランシングするの良くない
<ikuyaNOTE> 私は後者と思っていました……
<hito_jp> Karma不足のときはdeclineしてるので申請可能
<hito_jp> ↑再申請可能
<shibata> なるほど、了解です＞再申請可能
<ikuyaNOTE> (declineってなんだっけというのを思い出した
<ikuyaNOTE> declineは確かもう終わってるんですよね
<shibata> 再申請可能であれば、declineもwikiの編集も大差ないと思いますので、柴田の疑問は解消済みです。
<shibata> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ja/+members#proposed
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、まだいらっしゃいますね
<hito_jp> あらためて多数決というか+1での確認でOKですかね
<shibata> このページのproposedをadminが見れば、approve/declineボタンがでるんだと思います。
<shibata> 柴田としてはそれでOKです＞確認
<ikuyaNOTE> 現在のqueueをリセットし、またメンバー申請もdeclineし、karmaしか見ていないのをCoCへも署名を確認する
<ikuyaNOTE> これが要約になるでしょうか
<mocchi> はい。ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> あれそのまとめなんかおかしいかも
<ikuyaNOTE> どのようにすればいいでしょう
<hito_jp> 基本的にはtranslatorsの権限獲得要件は「既存のtranslatorsからendorsementを得ること」であって、karmaは必須要件じゃないです。そのまとめだと必須に読める。
<ikuyaNOTE> おお、それは知りませんでした
<hito_jp> 「現在のqueueをリセットし、またメンバー申請もdeclineし、権限の獲得要件にCoCへのLP上でのサインを追加する」だとたぶん正しい
<ikuyaNOTE> > review queueに含まれる貢献者は、karmaが規定を満たしており、最初の一票目の賛成を得られれば、「Candidates」になることができる。
<hito_jp> karma足りなくてもよそで十分な実績があって既存translatorsがレビューできるなら権限確保できるので。
<ikuyaNOTE> でもこう書いてあるんですが……
<hito_jp> それキューのプロセスのためのルールですね
<hito_jp> 権限付与の条件じゃない気がする……する……少なくとも設計はそうじゃない……
<ikuyaNOTE> 私の誤解ということで理解しました
<ikuyaNOTE> > 現在のqueueをリセットし、またメンバー申請もdeclineし、権限の獲得要件にCoCへのLP上でのサインを追加する
<ikuyaNOTE> これで決を採りましょう
<shibata> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<chonan> +1
<mocchi> +1
<kazken3> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> では次に行きましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> > 4. 想定質問集みたいのを追加する
<ikuyaNOTE> これはねこまつさんがいらっしゃらないので、意図をお聞きしないと難しい気がしますねぇ
<hito_jp> 先に5の3へのマージ可能性確認した方がいいかも……
<hito_jp> （記憶が新しいうちにという意図）
<shibata> 5.は3.とどうちがうのでしょう＞ kazken3
<ikuyaNOTE> 異論がなければ今日のところは4はスルーしようと思います
<kazken3> 同じですね。
<shibata> はい＞4のスルー
<ikuyaNOTE> > 5. translator candidates での選考において、Code of conduct への署名を要求する
<shibata> 5も完了、ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もそういう理解です
<kazken3> いいとおもいます＞5も完了
<ikuyaNOTE> では次へ
<ikuyaNOTE> > 6. 相談先や連絡先の記載
<kazken3> 基本,
<ikuyaNOTE> いきなりubuntu-translatorsに投げないようにしましょうとかそういう話と理解していますが……
<kazken3> ubuntu-jp@l.u.cでいいとは思っています。
<hito_jp> 「投げてから一週間ぐらいは待て」とかですかね……
<kazken3> いままで、そのあたりの連絡先に明記がなかったので。
<ikuyaNOTE> それもありますね>1週間
<kazken3> そうですね。
<hito_jp> 一週間は行き過ぎにしても三日ぐらいはないとbusyなときに応答性を保証できない気がします…
<hito_jp> visibilityというかtransparencyというか、なんらかのpublic属性があって妥当な問い合わせ先ならOKですよね
<hito_jp> ということでubuntu-jp@l.u.cに同意
<kazken3> 個別に連絡が来ても応答はしませんとか明記した方がいいんですかね。。。
<hito_jp> 原則として、ですかね
<kazken3> そうですね。原則ですね。
<hito_jp> なんか個別に連絡がなされざるをえないことはありそうな気がする。具体的には特定のtranslatorsが死去したケースとか遺族から連絡が来ることありそう。
<ikuyaNOTE> 公開できない内容があるかもしれないですしねぇ
<kazken3> そうですねえ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 連絡先、返答までの待ち時間の目安、個別の連絡は原則として応答しない
<ikuyaNOTE> の3点でしょうか。ほかにもあります？
<hito_jp> 自分は思いつかないです
<kazken3> 書き先はTranslationGuideに書く方向でいいですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それでいいと思います
<kazken3> 了解です。私からは特にありません。
<ikuyaNOTE> （というかそれ以外にないというか……
<ikuyaNOTE> 決を採る必要もないように思うので次に行きましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> > 7. その他
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はMLにも書きましたけど、
<ikuyaNOTE> > 2017/2/28(日付は適当)以前のふうせんさんの翻訳の提案を見つけたときは消す
<ikuyaNOTE> というのが必要のような気がしましたが、MLに報告する、でもいいかもしれません。が、負担も大きい気がしますしどうすればいいのやら……
<hito_jp> 全部クリアリングしないといけないんですよね……
<ikuyaNOTE> そうなんですが、現状逐次対応以外の方法が思いつかないです……
<hito_jp> LPのユーザーページから全部たぐってとにかく消す、みたいな作業をすれば現実的には可能ですかねぇ……
<shibata> 今ひとつよくわかっていないのですが、その「全部」の対象はzesty以外もってことでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 過去のやつも消さないと自動サジェスチョン経由でまぎれこんじゃうという理解をしています
<ikuyaNOTE> ユーザーページから全部の翻訳が辿れるんですか？
<shibata> zestyに限ればkuromaboさんのチェックで「全部が保証されている」という認識でいます。
<shibata> ユーザーページからは直近のデータしかたどれないはずです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ですよねぇ
<hito_jp> あーあれrecent activitiesに限定なんでしたっけ
<shibata> 個々のパッケージページからは、過去の提案・却下分はチェックできます。
<shibata> （もちろん採用されている翻訳も）
<shibata> 自動サジェストが問題になるのであれば、Launchpad以外の対応も必要になります。
<hito_jp> .po経由で拾ってきちゃうんでしたっけあれ
<ikuyaNOTE> 拾ってきますね……
<hito_jp> それとも.poよりもさらにアクティブな収拾の仕組みがある？
<shibata> （ただし、ソースパッケージからの自動サジェストの名義はpoファイルの先頭になるので実質あまり気にしなくていいはずです）
<shibata> いえ、.poのlast-transolator（だっけ？）フィールドの値です。
<shibata> あ、KDEは.poじゃないんですっけ。
<hito_jp> .po経由の自動サジェスチョン経由は頭痛いものの現実的にどうしようもない、という理解をしました
<ikuyaNOTE> poだったと記憶しています。まぁrosettaでは翻訳できないですけど……。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、どうしようもないと私も理解しています
<shibata> あとは、ソースパッケージ外（LP上にあるUbuntu以外の翻訳プロジェクト）からの提案ぐらいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> あれってどういう仕組みで拾ってくるんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> いやちがうな仕組みどうでもいいんだ
<shibata> 原文が（ほぼ？）一致しているかどうか、かな。
<hito_jp> 現実的に対処可能？（yes/no）　だけ分かればとりあえずいいのかな
<shibata> 「理論的には可能」ぐらいです。
<hito_jp> 「LPが、原文が一致している場合にライセンスに疑義のある候補を拾ってくる」はなんか別枠の問題のような気もするんですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、とりあえずそこまでは考えていませんが、クリーンルーム的な意味でサジェストを見たくない場合もあるかなぁと
<hito_jp> 理論的に可能しかし現実的にムリ、かつ、そもそもLPの構造的問題、なんだけど、情を把握している我々として何が出来るか、ですかね問題意識としては。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね
<shibata> あと、poファイルや外部プロジェクトの翻訳「提案」を「採用」する場合は「license compatibility確認してね」ってポップアップはでます。
<ikuyaNOTE> ほー
<shibata> えっと、優先順位的に「1. zesty」「2. xenialなどのサポート対象」「3. サポート外になったubuntu」「4. ubuntu外のLPプロジェクト」「5. poファイル」みたいな感じで、
<shibata> 1-2ぐらいなら現実的に対処可能です。3は大変そう、4はかなり厳しいという印象になります。
<hito_jp> それは暗黙で「自分達で全部やる」が入ってますね？
<shibata> はい＞自分たち
<hito_jp> 3までは自分達でやるが前提でいいとして、4はたぶんproject ownerに通知ぐらいでOKかなぁと思っています。でも今日はそこまで議論せずに済ませたい感
<hito_jp> で、今ここでの問題は5. 経由で 1/2 とか将来のubuntuが影響を受けるよねという点に限定してもいいです？　限定するとなにかまずそう？
<shibata> いえ、あくまで「自動サジェストに出てくる可能性がある」ことを問題視するなら、という話となります。
<hito_jp> そこの「いえ」は「限定するとまずそう」にかかってるでOKです？
<shibata> 「いえ」というのは「限定するとまずいとは思いません」という話です。
<shibata> はい＞かかってる
<ikuyaNOTE> さしあたって、CfTを受けて実際に翻訳を始めたら見つけちゃった、その場合はどうしたらいいですかねという話に限定しようと思いましたが、結局そういう話になってしまいますね……。
<hito_jp> 見つけたらrevert、で実務的には問題ないということにしておきたい……
<shibata> 個人的には「zestyのクリーンナップで翻訳ファイルの禊は終わり」「それ以外で見かけても見なかったことにしてね」「revert権限があればrevertしておいて」ぐらいでいいんじゃないかと思います。
<hito_jp> 見なかったことに、というか、ベストエフォートでここにURL貼ってねページはあってもいいのかなと思いました
<hito_jp> あくまでベストエフォートで。
<hito_jp> revert権限がない人が見つけたときに「だまっておいてね」はなんか公正さに欠ける気がする
<shibata> revert権限がなければ、連絡してくれるとうれしいって話ですね。
<shibata> はい、「見なかったことにしてね」よりは妥当な表現・やり方だと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> 連絡先はMLのほうがよくないです……？ wikiにページを作成します？
<hito_jp> 連絡する、だとデッドロックが生まれるので、「要revertページ」とかそんなの
<hito_jp> MLに投げるのはわりとストレスだと思いますよ
<hito_jp> どこまで対応してあるのかわかんなくなっちゃいますし。無限の処理力を仮定しないときびしい……
<shibata> Wikiは、wiki.ubuntu.com？ wiki.ubuntulinux.jp？ w.u.cのページの利点はLPのアカウントさえあれば書き込めるという点です。
<shibata> （それぐらいしか利点ないけど）
<hito_jp> ある程度汎用化して、「あきらかに間違ってると確信できる or ライセンスイシュー」なので要revertみたいなwiki.ubuntulinux.jpにでも書いていってもらえれば……
<hito_jp> translatorsになるプロセスを考えると、基本的にはwiki.ubuntulinux.jpのwikiアカウントも持っているだろうと仮定していいように思います
<shibata> なるほど。
<ikuyaNOTE> 翻訳あるいは提案を見つけた場合は、wiki.ubuntulinux.jpの当該ページに書き込んでください、という感じですかね
<shibata> URLについて、一点気をつけなくてはいけないのは、翻訳ページと原文の両方を記載しないとidentifyできないということですね。
<hito_jp> ぬぬ。翻訳ページの絶対URLじゃダメなんでしたっけ
<shibata> 訳語の順番（個々の訳語の順番）はパッケージのアップデートによって変わりうるので。
<hito_jp> あー。
<ikuyaNOTE> つらい……
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE: 「当該ページとその書き込み方法は別途調整する予定です」も追加で。
<shibata> （ちなみにzestyのonboardも、前回のミーティングと今回のミーティングの間で、New Upstream Releaseがありましたので、いろいろ書きなおしています）
<ikuyaNOTE> 翻訳あるいは提案を見つけた場合は、wiki.ubuntulinux.jpの当該ページに書き込んでください。その方法は別途調整します、ですね
<shibata> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> これをTranslationGuideに追加する、ということでいいでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> (wait中
<shibata> 特別
<shibata> 特別な例ではなく汎用化するという話だったと思いますので、ガイドライン追加案の1の編集結果に追記でいいのではないでしょうか。
<mocchi> あのー、議事録係的には、個人を特定可能な名称を出すのはCoCというか良識に反する気がしますが、
<mocchi> それでも記載しないとダメでしょうか?
<mocchi> いちおう今は以下のように記載してます。
<mocchi>  * 問題のあるメッセージを投稿した翻訳者の、過去の成果への対応について
<hito_jp> えーとサジェスチョンのところです
<hito_jp> ？
<hito_jp> ほわっつ
<hito_jp> 問題のあるメッセージis何ってなってます
<mocchi> s/メッセージ/翻訳/ では?
<hito_jp> 「ライセンス上互換しない翻訳提案を投稿した」、が「問題のあるメッセージを投稿した」になってる？
<mocchi> そうです。
<shibata> 最初の議題が「> 2017/2/28(日付は適当)以前のふうせんさんの翻訳の提案を見つけたときは消す 」でしたからね……
<hito_jp> それ明確なミスリードなのでまず直して頂いて
<hito_jp> あんまり個人名残したくないですねぇ……
<shibata> 「ふうせんさんの翻訳」が契機にはなっているものの、ここの議事は「ライセンス違反の翻訳」が発覚した時の対応を議論しているつもりです。
<hito_jp> とりあえず議事録にはアカウント名入れない
<hito_jp> ガイドラインとか作業上不可避なやつは入れるしか、と認識してますがみなさんいかがです？
<ikuyaNOTE> 仰るとおりです
<shibata> はい。
<mocchi> 「入れる」の目的語として「議事録に」が省略されているという理解でOK?
<hito_jp> いや
<mocchi> ?
<hito_jp> 議事録上はぜったいにいれない
<hito_jp> ガイドライン等、実務上アカウント名なしで識別不可能なドキュメントには含める
<mocchi> 何を?
<hito_jp> 問題のアカウント名を
<shibata> あれ、今日の議事録の話です？
<hito_jp> > 21:52:34 mocchi     > あのー、議事録係的には、個人を特定可能な名称を出すのはCoCというか良識に反する気がしますが、
<hito_jp> に関する話だと思ってるのですが……
<mocchi> > ガイドライン等、実務上アカウント名なしで識別不可能なドキュメントには含め
<mocchi> こっちはどう理解すれば正しいですか?
<shibata> すいません、すごい一般的な話をしているものだと。
<hito_jp> どうis何
<mocchi> 端的に言うと、何を言っているのか私にはわからない。
<mocchi> 私に対してどういう行動を期待されているのか、わからない。
<hito_jp> えーと、「アカウント名を含めるのはCoC違反ではないか、たとえば議事録に含めて良い？」という疑問だと認識していて
<mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> 議事録には含めない、
<mocchi> OK.
<hito_jp> ガイドライン等、実務上アカウント名なしで識別不可能なドキュメントには含めざるをえない
<hito_jp> という論理構造です
<mocchi> 今回の場合、議事録以外のドキュメントにおいては、実務上支障があるので、やむを得ないということですか?
<shibata> （ミーティング開始から2時間経過しました）
<hito_jp> yes > やむを得ない
<mocchi> OK. ようやくわかりました。どうもありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> 休憩を挟むのではなく次回回しにしたい気がします……（息切れしてる）
<ikuyaNOTE> CfTを出すかどうかはこの場では決定しないということにします？
<hito_jp> リリースに支配的な影響を与えるところまでは合意形成完了してると思ってます（してないなら休憩入れてそこを解決、してるならあとは次回にして今日終了を提案したい）
<hito_jp> あーすっかり出すつもりになってました……
<shibata> CfTはzestyのrevertが終わって、Guidelineを今回の内容にあわせてアップデートしてからにしたいです。
<hito_jp> それ重いなーと思っています
<shibata> CfTに「今回の議事録をちゃんと読んでね」をいれてもらうでもかまいません。
<hito_jp> ガイドラインはアップデート中です議事録読んでね、で留めてもいいんじゃないかと
<shibata> 重いねーってのはrevert完了もですか？
<hito_jp> 不明点があればこのへんに聞いてくれって
<hito_jp> revertはやんないとダメかと
<hito_jp> guideline更新が重いと思っています
<hito_jp> revertも軽くはないんですが延期不能なので……
<shibata> 「revertが終わって」「ガイドラインの更新があることを通知する」なら、柴田としては異論はありません。
<shibata> （それ決めたらミーティング終わり、も異論ありません）
<ikuyaNOTE> 見直し中のガイドラインを守って翻訳してね、というのはしんどくないでしょうか……。
<hito_jp> これまで作業してた人にとっては特に制約増えないと思うので……
<shibata> 文言が多少異なるだけで書くことは決まっている（議事録に書いてある）という状態ですしね。
<hito_jp> 増える制約って「作業中にこのアカウントからの翻訳提案見つけたらrevertするかrever待ちリストに書いてね」だと思うんで
<hito_jp> そこだけ明確になってればあとは行動変わらないよって書いてればイケないですかね
<mocchi> ここまでの議事録: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170312
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁCfTを出してもこれでは始められないよ、という人も出てくる人もいるかもしれないわけで、とりあえず出すだけ出す、でもいい気がしてきました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 「revertが終わって」「ガイドラインの更新があることを通知する」ののち、CfTを出す、ということでいいでしょうか
<shibata> 通知するのはCfTの中でいいと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああすみません、そうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> これも特に決を採る必要はないように思います
<ikuyaNOTE> 次はいつにしましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> （でいいんですかね
<shibata> （でいいんです
<ikuyaNOTE> 来週の同じ時間にします？ もっと早いほうがいいです？
<shibata> はやめにきめないといけないことって残ってました？
<mocchi> call for translation はいつ、誰が出すんですか?
<ikuyaNOTE> 特にないように思います
<ikuyaNOTE> それはまだわかりません>CfTの時期
<mocchi> 最後のほう、議論がよくわからなかったので、誰か結論をお願いできますか?
<shibata> * call for translationはいつのタイミングで出す?
<shibata> * => revertの完了アナウンスが出たあとにCfTをアナウンスする
<shibata> * アナウンスの際は「ガイドラインの更新が行われる予定であること」と本議事録へのURLを追記する
<mocchi> revert はこのミーティングにて、shibata さんから完了報告があったと記憶しているので、
<mocchi> もう出せる状況と理解していいのでしょうか?
<shibata> だけでいいかな。「誰が」はubuntu-translatorsのadminの誰かだと思います。
<shibata> いえ、議事録にある「残作業について、ubuntu-jp メーリングリスト上で議論して進める。 」
<shibata> が完了したら、という意味になります。
<shibata> 完了報告したのはあくまで「すでにリスト化されているものについて」なので。
<mocchi> そういうことでしたか。文章修正しておきます。
<ikuyaNOTE> 方針の話であって実務の話はしていないので、いつ誰がというのはここの結論としては出せないと思います。
<shibata> いくやさんと柴田の間で、リストについての認識に齟齬があるようなので、そこを調整しないと完了通知にはならないかなと思っています。
<shibata> （でもこれはミーティングとは別の話で、ミーティングは終わらせてしまいたい）
<ikuyaNOTE> 私としてはもうあれでいいですけど……
<ikuyaNOTE> 次回はいつにしましょうか
<shibata> 来週でよければ来週で、毎週はつらいならもう一週先？
<shibata> あと、土日どちらがいいかってのは今回の参加者で意見があるかどうか？
<hito_jp> 日曜がいいな……
<shibata> 前回も土曜がいいって意見はそこまでなかったと思いますので、日曜にしましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> 1. 3/14 22:00- 2. 3/18 20:00- 3/19 20:00- 3/20 20:00- ぐらいでしょうか
<shibata> 2か3希望です。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私は来週日曜日大阪にいませんが、まぁ参加できると思います
<shibata> あ、4も休みなのか。4でもいいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず3に参加できそうな人に+1してもらいましょうか
<shibata> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<chonan>  +1
<kazken3> +1
<hito_jp> 3って3/19であってます？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> しまった、3.と4.が抜けてましたね
<shibata> ちゃんと補完できていますよ。われわれはかしこいので
<ikuyaNOTE> すみませんすみません
<kazken3> かしこいので。
<ikuyaNOTE> 坂本さんは都合悪いということなんですかね
<hito_jp> ←わーいたーのしー程度に知性が後退している
<mocchi> 議事録まとめるので手一杯で、議論に参加できていない
<shibata> 議論に参加したいなら、言ってもらえれば変わりますよ。
<shibata> 変わっちゃだめだ。代わりますよ。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ次回は3/19 20:00- ということで
<mocchi> ここまで: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170312
<shibata> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> お疲れ様でしたー
<mocchi> 3/19 でOK. +1
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでしたー……
<ikuyaNOTE> (以後CoCへの署名に関係なく発言できます
<kazken3> mocchi : ありがとうございます
<shibata> 「回復の作業経過」のところの変更点確認しました。>
<shibata> ＞議事録
<hito_jp> ミーティング史上おそらくもっともシビアな議事録係ありがとうございます……（前回も含めて）
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> 前回がいちばんシビアでした。。。
<shibata> もうしわけねぇもうしわけねぇ
<mocchi> chonan: MLへのポストとフォーラムへのポストをお願いできますか?
<chonan> mocchi : 承りました!
<mocchi> お願いします。
<mocchi> chonan: ちょっと待ってー。ダブってる項目ありました。直します。
<chonan> mocchi : はいー
<hito_jp> それではおやすみなさい……
<ikuyaNOTE> おやすみなさいですー
<mocchi> chonan: 直しました。review queue のリセットが重複していた。。。
<shibata> おやすみなさいー
<kazken3> おつかれさまですー
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE: MLのほう、いくやさんとしては
<chonan> mocchi : ありがとうございます!
<shibata> いくやさんとしては疑問は解消ってかたちでいいんですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<shibata> 了解です。いちおう kuromabo さんに認識があっているかだけ確認しておきます。
#ubuntu-jp 2019-03-09
<guest07> does anyone know if it is possible to type ascii numberals 1 not １
<guest07> using anthy?
<guest07> I want to use programs that take japanese input but uses the builtin select which requires ascii numerals to make the selection and the switching back and forth is a pain.
<guest07> is this channel dead?
#ubuntu-jp 2019-03-10
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes, it's possible. 1 of 半角 is ascii 1.
<guest07> oh thank you, I actully found that out a bit earlier but am very grateful for yout answer
